

Threes creators express puzzlement, sadness over 2048 and rampant cloning - jader201
http://www.polygon.com/2014/3/28/5557840/threes-creators-express-puzzlement-sadness-over-2048-and-rampant

======
jader201
The original discussion [1] to the original article [2]:

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7484053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7484053)

[2]
[http://asherv.com/threes/threemails/](http://asherv.com/threes/threemails/)

